# 2.0T running way too rich...



## StrokedPSI (Aug 1, 2004)

Ok well as for anyone who doesn't know I just got my new MAF and my car starts much better and boosts better but now I have more problems. I'm still running the TT chip and the 42#ers. First of all it stalls at almost every stop light I come to and lots of popping from the exhaust at an idle, and easing it to the stop isn't much help. Also I'm now throwing these codes:
1. P0103 MAF high voltage
2. P1127 Manufacturer control fuel metering
3. P0138 O2 circuit high voltage bank 1 sensor 2
The car is running way rich at 10psi and also now my clutch slips at anything over 3k rpm when I'm boosting. Any guesses on my new codes? Oh and I just ordered an SMT6 from KOOTER yesterday and am hoping to fix my fueling probs when it comes in in the middle os next week.


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T running way too rich... (StrokedPSI)*

you said "now throwing these codes"...what codes did u have before?


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: 2.0T running way too rich... (Boragirl03)*

I was under the impression that TT's 42# injector chip was designed to be used with a piggyback fuel controller and the fuel maps were rough to get the car rolling.


----------



## StrokedPSI (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T running way too rich... (2kjettaguy)*

Yeah I'm going to have my smt6 next week and I feel pretty comfortable that that'll fix my problems. The codes I had before were:
1. MAF low voltage (becasue it was dead)
2. secondary air malfunction (I removed the air pump)
It just stinks driving it around like that for a week and a half. So why do you think I'm geting these new codes?
I thought that you'd get a higher voltage from the o2 the leaner the a/f. And could I be getting a high maf voltage because it's cold here in new england and I was pushing about 10psi? What about the the fuel control mapping? Oh well I'll just have to restrain myself from beating on it for a little longer until I put in my piggyback controller. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T running way too rich... (StrokedPSI)*

Try getting that much fuel on g60's. While throwing no codes.


----------



## StrokedPSI (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T running way too rich... (Ghetto-8v)*

huh?


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T running way too rich... (StrokedPSI)*

just ranting. sorry.








On a side note, I would upgrade to a VR MAF housing. It will help lean it out a bit.


_Modified by Ghetto-8v at 9:54 AM 1-3-2005_


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T running way too rich... (Ghetto-8v)*

are vr maf larger? I was under the impression that 2.0 was the same size as vr.


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T running way too rich... (gltuner)*

It is slightly larger yes.


----------



## gltuner (Oct 7, 2004)

how much larger? I know that the 2.0 is somewhere between 2-2.25"


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (gltuner)*

i'm pretty sure thery are very close in size... 
but i'm not sure if that is what is going to fix your problem...
my 2.0t did almost the same thing, i went back to my stock injectors... and a rising rate fpr


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T running way too rich... (StrokedPSI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StrokedPSI* »_I thought that you'd get a higher voltage from the o2 the leaner the a/f. 

The higher the voltage the more rich.


----------



## StrokedPSI (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T running way too rich... (mechsoldier)*

I guess I'll just have to wait for my smt6 that'll be here in a week.


----------



## StrokedPSI (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T running way too rich... (StrokedPSI)*

Ok now I have a new problem. On my way home tonight it started sputtering very badly while in vacuum (it almost feels like a charge pipe blew off) , but when I hold the throttle down long enough just to get boost it runs fine. I only got to look at it tonight in the freezing rain with a flashlight, but what do you think a vacuum leak?


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T running way too rich... (StrokedPSI)*

Check your plugs.


----------



## Boragirl03 (Nov 23, 2002)

the VR MAF takes the 2.0L from 2-2.25 to a 3, but you need to readjust the timing, bc it will differ if you switch...the sensor inside the housings are the same for the 2.0 and the VR.


----------



## StrokedPSI (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T running way too rich... (Ghetto-8v)*

Yeah I pulled the plugs today and they were actually wet with fuel. I took a picture of them lit on fire. It sucks I just got an email saying that my smt6 won't be to the distributer for 2 weeks and then will be 2 day expresses to me. Well, anyway I cleaned the plugs and closed the gap from .024 to .022ish and the car runs better than it has since I've had the untuned richness. I guess I'm just going to have to pull the plugs and clean them every tank of gas until I get the controller. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: 2.0T running way too rich... (StrokedPSI)*

I had to clean my plugs everyday untill I put stock injectors back in http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## StrokedPSI (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T running way too rich... (Ghetto-8v)*

Yeah it was running beautifully but after about 20 miles it's just starting to act up again. I can't wait to my the smt in the mail and solve all my woes!!!!


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T running way too rich... (StrokedPSI)*

ya buddy... i ran a VR MAF housing and a piggyback with the same chip and injectors... car never stalls, BOV is vented into atmosphere too. truly... the car runs like stock. I even smoke wheels in 2nd gear with 18's!


_Modified by AAdontworkx3 at 10:11 PM 1-7-2005_


----------



## MeanDub98 (Oct 28, 2004)

Somewhat off-topic: I have a 98 WOB Jetta and I was under the impression 1998 was the last year of the MkIII. 
On topic: What exactly did you use to tune it cause I'm junkyarding an Audi 5000 with G60 injectors. For 200-225 whp will a new chip be sufficient?


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (MeanDub98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeanDub98* »_Somewhat off-topic: I have a 98 WOB Jetta and I was under the impression 1998 was the last year of the MkIII. 
On topic: What exactly did you use to tune it cause I'm junkyarding an Audi 5000 with G60 injectors. For 200-225 whp will a new chip be sufficient?

ur off topic answer:
mkIII was made up to 99.5
on topic answer:


----------



## StrokedPSI (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T running way too rich... (AAdontworkx3)*

Yeah AA, when I the the smt running I'm going to do the MAF to MAP conversion using the GM 3 bar sensor (stolen from my honda project). I'd love to get my hands on a vr maf for the time being so I can just lean it out a little while I wait.


----------



## StrokedPSI (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T running way too rich... (StrokedPSI)*

Well, the other day I took the TT chip and the 42#ers out and put the stock ones back in and turned the boost down to 5psi and it drives like stock. Quite a bit slower but much faster than w/o the turbo. I should have the smt next week then I'm going to have to spend a whole day replacing all the signal wiring with shielded wires to protect from engine noise. I can't wait to finally get this thing running properly...


----------



## Euro2NR (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T running way too rich... (StrokedPSI)*

I really just glanced over the previous replies, so who knows if this will help, but....
I have 42# injectors in my 2.0T running a neuspeed s/c chip on 3bar. I upgraded from my 2.0 housing (2.5" ID to 2.75" OD) to a vr6 housing only (2.75" ID...3" OD), using the 2.0 sensor (believe they are calibrated for the 2.0 housing??). This brought my fuel so close at idle that I didn't have to adjust my Split Sec psc001 at all to get it to idle smooth...I have since adjust it slightly but just saying that it really takes the strain off the psc once the vr6 housing went in! BTW, disconnect all oem o2 sensor if using a similar setup! Go wideband!
It might have thrown those codes if the ecu was trying to compensate for the fuel beyond its range....hope that helps!










_Modified by Euro2NR at 8:10 PM 1-12-2005_


----------



## StrokedPSI (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T running way too rich... (Euro2NR)*

Thanks, I had thought about that (going vr maf) but I already have a 3.5 bar gm map sensor hanging around and I'm goin to try that just becasue the maf's are too expensive to replace and they break very easily, and it's something I've never done so I'm interested in learning, plus I really don't want my car to run right anyway (I'll have nothing to do on my spare time)







No, I'll let you guys know how I make out and if it works well hopefully I can share the knowledge and help another dubber get his/her 2.0t working. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Euro2NR (Jan 13, 2002)

*Re: 2.0T running way too rich... (StrokedPSI)*

Good deal on the MAP sensor....that is definately the way to go if you can get it worked out. Good luck to ya and keep up posted on how it turns out! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StrokedPSI (Aug 1, 2004)

*Re: 2.0T running way too rich... (Euro2NR)*

Will do


----------

